
Show HN: Setup GMail for mailto: - projectant
https://email-f9i9hfujqjh1.runkit.sh/
======
herbst
Honestly not entirely sure what the purpose is, also it seems to have a few
bugs: [https://i.imgur.com/ciqnlbg.png](https://i.imgur.com/ciqnlbg.png)

~~~
projectant
Yeah it's not clear. Sorry about that.

The form is just a mailto form to test how mailto links are handled in your
browser / setup.

The real purpose is to use the bookmarklet at the bottom of the page on GMail.

The real question is why didn't I just change it and make it more clear? I
don't know. I like mailto / protocol forms. They're pretty cool. Sending data
from browser to _almost anywhere_ , not just HTTP POST and GET. I really like
that. One reason is it signals the vast affects you can have with something so
simple as plain old HTML.

Ok, I'll make the font-size of the Bookmarklet bigger. _Done_

 _Edit:_ I also noticed the Runkit site is slow sometimes. Here is a CodePen
version in case anyone needs it:
[https://codepen.io/dosy/full/aLMOBQ](https://codepen.io/dosy/full/aLMOBQ)

